# Pixel Mort & Garantie



## liu.pei (20 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Je viens de recevoir mon Powerbook 12" et il me semble qu'il y a 1 pixel mort qui tire vers le blanc coloré.

Je l'ai constaté à plusieurs reprises en regardant des photos etc. mais dans certains cas ils disparait... Je vais vérifier ça à l'usage.

D'où les questions :
Est-ce vraiment un pixel mort où un autre artefact ?
Comment puis-je déterminer si c'est un pixel mort ou non ? 
Dans le cas où cet artefact serait bien un pixel mort, est-ce un défaut entrant dans le cadre de la garantie Apple ?
Quelle est le nombre maximum de pixel(s) mort(s) garanti à la livraison par Apple ?
Je sais que j'ai 7 jours ( loi française ) pour renvoyer le produit si ça ne passe pas dans le cadre de la garantie mais si c'est effectivement le cas, rien ne me garantit, justement, que je ne vais pas recevoir un autre écran avec un, ou pire, plusieurs  pixels morts et sans compter l'attente et les frais de port...

Merci,
+++


----------



## iDiot (20 Décembre 2005)

Salut à toi 

La garantie ne fonctionnera pas pour 1 seul pixel mort (il en faut 5 ou 7, je ne sais pas trop). 
S'il ne te gène pas trop, ce ne vaut pas vraiment la peine de le renvoyer pour un autre (on sait ce qu'on a, on ne sait pas ce qu'on aura  ). 
Personnellement, j'ai un pixel mort (rouge) en plein milieu de l'écran, cela ma fait raler quand je l'ai vu, mais aujourd'hui, je ne le vois plus si je ne fait pas attention ^^

Sinon, il y a une technique de massage qui fonctionne chez certains pour réanimer le pixel (un peu de lecture ici et la). Depuis quelques temps, il y a aussi une vidéo qui circule, mais pour ce qui est de l'éfficacité, j'ai quelques doutes... bien qu'apparemment ça ait fonctionné pour quelqu'un sur le forum.

Voila voila


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2005)

En même temps un pixel mort sur un si petit écran c'est super rare, non ?

Moi si j'étais toi, je renverrais dans les 7 jours.


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2005)

haut du forum ... annonce sur les pixels mort  tu a plein de truc a lire dedans


----------



## liu.pei (20 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses.

Il me semblait bien que pour un seul pixel, la garantie ne prendrait pas en charge le défaut. J'ai effectivement parcouru en diagonale, le sticky post sur les pixels morts.

Ce foutu pixel est situé sur le quart droit de l'écran à mi-hauteur et n'est pas trop gênant de ce fait et parce qu'il disparait avec certains contrastes mais est tout de même assez lumineux :$ .

Je suis aussi passé sur le forum apple pour voir les posts sur les dead pixels et c'est pareil, il faut apparamment plusieurs dead pixels pour que la garantie soit prise en charge.

Pour ma part, si je dois renvoyer et attendre un autre laptop avec les délais de noël, c'est la grosse *teuf* *lol* !

Et je suis d'accord avec iDiot, on sait ce qu'on a et pasp forcément ce qu'on aura !

En ce qui concerne la rareté sur cette taille d'écran, je n'en sais rien du tout. C'est mon tout premier portable et aussi TFT. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre de surprise et ça a été un bon gros *gloups* lorsque j'ai allumé l'écran mais c'est la vie dirons-nous puisque c'est hors garantie =?

+++


----------



## vincmyl (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux toujours essayer de le "masser"


----------



## liu.pei (21 Décembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours essayer de le "masser"



Oui, j'ai vu des posts à ce sujet, est-ce que ça fonctionne réellement ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2005)

justement regarde sur l'annonce le lien vers le massage de pixel


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu des posts à ce sujet, est-ce que ça fonctionne réellement ?



Quelques fois j'ai l'impression de servir à rien :rateau:


----------



## MiMac (21 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Quelques fois j'ai l'impression de servir à rien :rateau:



En même temps avec un pseudo comme le tien


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> En même temps avec un pseudo comme le tien



Cela prouve que même un idiot sait faire un recherche


----------

